# Follow The Leader



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think he has been hanging out with Pepper to long  every time Ashley is in her high chair Pepper sits underneath waiting for food to drop, Ollie has decided that he should do that to, they were waiting a long time she dropped her bib, her cup, a toothbrush :lol: there persistence paid off they did manage to scoop a little piece of food and look how nicely they are sharing.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

how cute nice pics


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: What a little scavenger!!! That's so cute!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness!! Those photos are wonderful, they really tell a story. LOL!! I love them


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

:lol: Ollie and Pepper sure do things together alot!  Great photos!! The cheeky things!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww too funny!!! Next thing ya know, Ollie will be taking a ride on Pepper's back...lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

babybreau said:


> Awww too funny!!! Next thing ya know, Ollie will be taking a ride on Pepper's back...lol


LOL.... he has tried that he jumped on the other day when he got spooked by something when he was sitting with Pepper and she bucked him right off


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awww that is so cute  It's true puppy love


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

They are truly partners in crime. 

Very cute.

Do you ever wonder if Ollie thinks he's a dog like Pepper?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> .
> Do you ever wonder if Ollie thinks he's a dog like Pepper?


I do wonder that, I do think he "thinks" he is a dog...lol he really does think that Pepper is his mate he sings to her whistles lovely tunes, tries to preen her which she hates...lol and I really have to watch him because he has even tried to kiss her or should I say beak her on the lips  he would love nothing more to spend all his time with her but sadly for him she doesn't feel the same way so I have to limit how much time he is around her or he will drive her crazy singing loudly in her ear, but she is great about it she just sits there and looks at me like help.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Aw. It is very sweet. Pepper is a very understandng sweetheart. I don't think most dogs would be as tolerant.

Maybe that's one of the many qualities that Ollie loves about her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Pepper has to be one of the most tolerant dogs I know, to put up with Ollie ringing the phone in her ear as loud as he does and just sitting there not even moving heck even Georgie doesn't put up with that she bites him...lol Pepper really is a little ball of sweetheart she is good in all situations with people, kids and other animals, she never barks i can count on one hand how many times I have heard her bark in the almost 4 years we have had her, she just loves and wants to be loved by everyone


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

You are blessed with a wonderful little girl. 

And it's sweet that Ollie sees it.


----------

